
First commercial jetpack will sell for $100,000 - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/first-commercial-jetpack-sell-100-000-dreams-flying-163844579.html
======
nostromo
Powered Paragliding is much much cheaper, and much more like flying like a
bird does. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlbQ0xbbpOQ>

